# tv and ibs



## rosie in dahouse (May 8, 2007)

hi , i 'm trying to get this morning a tv program in england to discuse ibs and talk about , as it such a common thing , i 've sent 9 email but no repleys so i'm tryign to get a pertion (soz spelling) so they would have to see my email , i'm doing this so people can understand it better , so they won't be as horrible or think it's funn y, i'm hoping that poeple would be nicer to people with ibs , i got bullyed by my ex best friends cos they thought my symptons was funny , that was even before i knew wot i had , so i'm jsut tryign to make people relise , obviously they can relate but i hoping they would understand, so i wondering if u could write ur name and home town and how lone u had ibs , so i can copy and paste it onto a email and re send it , thank you for reading this luv rosie xxxx


----------



## rosie in dahouse (May 8, 2007)

with ur help we can make ppl understand about our condition better, and be more simperthetic about it . ppl could stop laughing about it and be nicer, i just want ppl to udnerstand and not not laugh about it cos they don't know it.


----------

